
How foreigners Register USA company and USA local business account - conscientia
I&#x27;m a Chinese businessman, mainly exporting raw materials from China to overseas market. Is it possible for me to register a US company and open business account in US. I will manage the company in China. Does anyone know this? Thank you very much.
======
philiphodgen
Yes you can own a US company and manage it from China.

Creating a company is easy. But there are two problems to solve that are not
so easy.

— Banking. You can open a bank account for your US company even if you are a
nonresident, but you will need to go to the bank in person.

— Tax. You will want to understand how your US company’s profits will be taxed
in the US and make this as efficient as possible. This requires talking to
someone with some skill and experience: someone who knows cross-border tax
rules.

~~~
conscientia
Thanks for your help. A chinese register agent contacted me, informing they
can register US company for me and open East West Bank.To open the account, I
should go to their china branches and do necessary, and they can make USA
account.Frankly, i don't know if they can manage the account 100%
successfully, as i had bad experience in opening offshore account for my
island company in mainland China. A very bad condition is China policy changes
from time to time, making businessman insane... That's why I want to make a US
company with US account.

~~~
philiphodgen
East West is a good bank for you. Another bank is cathaybank.com — also good
for people in your position.

Email me. My address is in my user information here on HN. A Mandarin-speaking
lawyer works for me. He may be able to help you.

------
executive
Yes - many ways to do this without even visiting the USA.

[http://www.investopedia.com/articles/personal-
finance/032615...](http://www.investopedia.com/articles/personal-
finance/032615/starting-your-own-us-business-foreigner.asp)

~~~
conscientia
i'm checking it, thank you.

------
hackerboos
Stripe Atlas does this. Geared towards internet businesses but still could be
useful - [https://stripe.com/atlas](https://stripe.com/atlas)

